# Update: Maryland slot car show-march 29



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

*18th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 29, 2015*

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With 2 WEEKS TO GO, we now have 85 TABLES & over 45 vendors (with a few more possibly coming) RESERVED FOR OUR SHOW!! 

Our 18th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 29th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, BALTIMORE, MD 21236. Phone # is 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B.

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country (from OH, MI; CT; PA; NJ; NY; FL; VA as well as many local hobbyists from MD/DC area):

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Tom Stumpf, Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20), Alan Twitty (vintage slots all scales); Doug Keys (vintage all scales); Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Craig Holler (Deadplasti-large scale and vintage slots); Joe Davidson (vintage slots); Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway-racing parts); Bob Lusch (BadL Hobbies); Rich Olree (hundreds of vintage cars, runner bodies & parts); Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Sam Ogden (1/24 scale vintage slots); Steve Berry; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner and Bob Burns to name just a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists are setting up tables for this show-including one from Daytona Beach, Florida!

Table costs per vendor are as follows: First table rented will cost $30. All additional tables are $25 each. (Ex: One table=$30; two tables=$55; three tables=$80 and so on). 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg


----------

